# My tV remote switches the alarm on/off on my alarm clock



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Not really that big of a deal, just why does this happen, same frequency or something?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Yup, whatever button is pressed on the remote is in the same frequency range to activate/deactivate the alarm.


----------

